# Where is Mavic and Fulcrum wheels made in?



## Atomant (Jul 14, 2009)

I own a set of Mavic Crossmax SLR's and am now lookin at a set of Fulcrum racing 1's or 0's but before I take the plunge does anyone here knows where all these wheels are made in?


----------



## Ronman (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm not certain if this is true of the entire line, but most if not all Mavics are made in France and Fulcrums are made in Italy. Fulcrums are basically Campy wheels with different styling and labeling. 
I have a set of Fulcrum Racing One 2-way fit and they are an excellent wheelset.


----------



## Atomant (Jul 14, 2009)

Ronman said:


> I'm not certain if this is true of the entire line, but most if not all Mavics are made in France and Fulcrums are made in Italy. Fulcrums are basically Campy wheels with different styling and labeling.
> I have a set of Fulcrum Racing One 2-way fit and they are an excellent wheelset.


Now that's weird cause the Fulcrum dealer told me that Fulcrum is the sister company of Zipp and Zipp is american. Any chance that Fulcrum is Taiwan made?


----------



## Ronman (Feb 12, 2007)

Actually, I think it's weird that a Fulcrum dealer said that. Fulcrum is a sister company to Campy, not Zipp. Zipp does (did?) have a sister company that made similar but less expensive wheels, but for some reason the name of that company escapes me. Considering the wheel you are looking at is one of their high-end wheels, I doubt the Fulcrums you are considering are built in Taiwan. 
Go to the Fulcrum and Campy web sites and compare the wheels and crank sets, then ask yourself if there is a difference between the two other than some minor styling differences and labeling. It's the same stuff, which is a good thing.


----------



## -Matt82- (Aug 31, 2008)

I think the other Zipp company you may be thinking of is Flash Point. They are made by Zipp.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

-Matt82- said:


> I think the other Zipp company you may be thinking of is Flash Point. They are made by Zipp.


Flashpoint is dead.

Zipps "cheaper" line of wheels is now called "SRAM" (since SRAM now owns Zipp.)


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Atomant said:


> Now that's weird cause the Fulcrum dealer told me that Fulcrum is the sister company of Zipp and Zipp is american. Any chance that Fulcrum is Taiwan made?


That Fulcrum dealer is an idiot.

Fulcrum is Campy's "Non-Campy" line for people who ride Shimano and SRAM. For some reason, they seemed to have issues with riding wheels that said "Campagnolo". So, Fulcrum was created.


----------



## -Matt82- (Aug 31, 2008)

Weird, didn't know that. I took that pic from a review here on RBR from Dec. 2008 so I guess they haven't been gone too long. 

I've seen the Sram wheels, look very similar to the Flash Points just with reeaaalllly ugly graphics on them.


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

Ronman said:


> I'm not certain if this is true of the entire line, but most if not all Mavics are made in France and Fulcrums are made in Italy.


Hmmm... I'd wager most of them are built in China or Taiwan.


----------



## cyclocommuter (Jun 30, 2002)

Some Mavics are now made in Romania (Cosmic and Ksyrium series). The higher end ones might still be made in France. I have an older Cosmic Carbone SL which was manufactured in France and a 2008 Ksyrium SL that is from Romania.


----------



## pacificaslim (Sep 10, 2008)

FWIW, I have a set of the cheapest Mavic road wheels (Aksium). The front says "Made in France," but the rear says "Made in Romania."


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

rruff said:


> Hmmm... I'd wager most of them are built in China or Taiwan.


I'd wager that Fulcrums not made in Italy are made in Romania, since Campy refuses to have anything built in Asia.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

-Matt82- said:


> Weird, didn't know that. I took that pic from a review here on RBR from Dec. 2008 so I guess they haven't been gone too long.
> 
> I've seen the Sram wheels, look very similar to the Flash Points just with reeaaalllly ugly graphics on them.


Good riddance, says I. The Flashpoints were crap. They cracked more than Zipps do.


----------



## RC28 (May 9, 2002)

pacificaslim said:


> FWIW, I have a set of the cheapest Mavic road wheels (Aksium). The front says "Made in France," but the rear says "Made in Romania."


Most of us in my team use Aksiums as our daily wheelsets and all of those sets are clearly labeled "Made in China".


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

RC28 said:


> Most of us in my team use Aksiums as our daily wheelsets and all of those sets are clearly labeled "Made in China".


Aksiums are built in China with the rims and bearings having been made in France (hub bodies are made in China). That's my understanding of it, anyway.


----------



## pacificaslim (Sep 10, 2008)

Mine are a few years old (PBK closeouts for $140!), so I'm not surprised to here they are made in China now.


----------



## ozigreg (Aug 13, 2009)

*Mavic Crossmax SLR - MTB ?*

My Mavic SLR's are made in Romania (3 months old 09 Model), as per the sticker on them, and such great wheels as well I might add. My older Mavic SL's were also made in Romania, I purchased them about 2 years ago. My Mate's SL's which he purchased about 3 years ago were made in France. So maybe Mavic moved production of these wheels somewhere between 2 - 3 years ago from France to Romania. Sl's were beautiful wheels and just bullet proof, SLR's raise the stakes even further are pure bike porn.


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

Not sure exactly how France works but some European countries (and maybe most others) consider that a product is domestically produced if they can pretend that it has more domestic content than foreign. For instance, companies in Italy were buying frames from China, painting them in Italy, and slapping a "Made in Italy" sticker on it. They figured the paint was worth more than the frame.

So maybe if they apply stickers in France, the wheel is made in France. I frankly can't believe that any wheelset that retails for $150 is really made in a country that pays people >$1 an hour.


----------



## mudphalt (Sep 21, 2008)

-Matt82- said:


> I think the other Zipp company you may be thinking of is Flash Point. They are made by Zipp.



These look alot like spinergy wheels ???


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

FWIW- My 07 Mavic Equipes are labeled Made in China.


----------



## cwmbikes (Aug 11, 2009)

My Ksyrium SLs are made in Romania as the stamp on the inside of the rim indicates.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

"Where is Mavic and Fulrum wheels made in?" or "Where are Mavic and Fulcrum wheels made?" Chose the correct one.


----------



## gegarrenton (Jul 10, 2009)

Just to confuse the discussion some more, my '09 Mavic Aksium's are stamped made in Romania.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Blue CheeseHead said:


> "Where is Mavic and Fulrum wheels made in?" or "Where are Mavic and Fulcrum wheels made?" Chose the correct one.


I wanted to, but enough people on here already think I'm a dick. I assumed someone else would come along and take care of it for me.


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

Blue CheeseHead said:


> "Where is Mavic and Fulrum wheels made in?" or "Where are Mavic and Fulcrum wheels made?" Chose the correct one.


I would prefer "In which country are Mavic and Fulcrum wheels made?".

Never end a sentense with a preposition. Still, this still sounds like someone knows that they are both made in the same country.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Spunout said:


> I would prefer "In which country are Mavic and Fulcrum wheels made?".
> 
> Never end a sentense with a preposition. Still, this still sounds like someone knows that they are both made in the same country.


A preposition is a terrible thing to end a sentence with....


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

PlatyPius said:


> A preposition is a terrible thing to end a sentence with....


...b*tch.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Spunout said:


> ...b*tch.


Puta


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

Spunout said:


> Never end a sentense with a preposition.


Well, no.

Turns out that not ending sentences with a preposition is a rule from Latin which doesn't actually matter since we're writing in English. It's perfectly grammatically correct and acceptable to end sentences with prepositions. Whether or not you prefer it that way is a matter of style, not grammar, and there are many many cases where ending a sentence with a preposition results in a clearer and less awkward (and less snooty-sounding!) construction.

That, and my linguist friends will tell you that languages evolve anyway, and rules change with time. If enough people start ending sentences with prepositions, it _de facto_ becomes part of the language and therefore correct.

Anyway, I have no idea what country the wheels are made in 

Asad
reference (with additional references therein):
http://grammar.about.com/b/2008/03/26/prepositions-ending-sentences-with.htm


----------

